# [SOLVED] Cannot Install Age of Mythology Gold Edition



## lindele (Aug 10, 2014)

Hello,

This is the first time I've ever posted a question of my own in a forum. I can usually find my answers from posts. But this issue I'm having is just strange. 

So, I bought age of mythology gold edition, the one by ubisoft exclusive. It came with one disc, a DVD-ROM for the PC. But when I put the game into my disc drive, it does not recognize it. I can hear the disc spin a little bit and then skip, spin a little and skip, over and over again. So, I cannot even get to the installation process, let alone play the game!

I have tried so many things to troubleshoot. 
The game disc is not the problem:


My sister has the same game, same edition. I've tried her game disc in my computer, but it is not recognized either.
Of course, her computer reads both discs just fine.
I'm not sure my hardware is the problem either:


My laptop has a BDDVDRW drive. I've tried reading other discs and my computer reads Blu Ray movies, DVD movies, music CDs, CD-ROM games and even other DVD-ROM games (like the Sims 3) just fine!
The only game it has a problem with is this one.
I read a thread with a similar issue that was posted a few years ago in this forum. The person who posted the question eventually realized that his computer just could not read "dual layered" discs like the one this game is written on. 



However, I cannot see how this could be my issue. A drive that reads BD and DVD just fine should also be able to read this game. I cannot understand why it's not working. :huh:


Does this game just hate my computer? I had the CD-ROM version before and it worked just fine, but since I want to play multiplayer, I need this DVD-ROM version to work so that my game is compatible with the other players on gameranger. 



Please, help me. I am so frustrated. :sad:


Here are my computer specs:


Windows 7 Home Premium
HP Pavilion g6 Notebook PC
Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2430M
CPU @ 2.40GHz 2.40 GHz
6.00 GB RAM
64-bit Operating System


DVD/CD-ROM drive: hp BDDVDRW CT30L
Driver Version: 6.1.7601.17514



http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Cannot Install Age of Mythology Gold Edition*

Hi, welcome to TSF

I'm not sure if the ROM drive on your G6 laptop supports dual layer DVDs. Check the model number for the drive to see which formats it supports for reading and burning.

Test with another known-good dual layer DVD on your laptop and your sister's computer. If hers reads it and yours doesn't, try a lens cleaner or replace the drive.

If you still can't get it to work, copy the files from the disc onto your sister's computer, then copy onto a USB stick and install on your laptop from the stick.


----------



## lindele (Aug 10, 2014)

*Re: Cannot Install Age of Mythology Gold Edition*

I figured out that my issue has to do with the speed of my disc driver. Mine is less than single speed (-1x), while the game requires at least quad-speed (4x) to be read. 
I ended up copying the disk onto a USB stick and installing it on my computer. Thank you so much for that idea! My game is working just fine now, and I’ve even been able to play multiplayer. 
Thanks again!


----------

